# 150 psi pump and dvc-30



## slvr bullet (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a devils own w/m kit it has a hobbs switch i think its called. i wanted to use the dvc-30 controller not sure if it will work with 150 psi pump? Not sure what nozzle i should get also? Is it better to inject with t-body spacer or before t-body? just trying to figure out what i need. Any advice would be great. 

98 vr6 v9 supercharger 8-10psi 262 cams c2 software non intercooled


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

slvr bullet said:


> I have a devils own w/m kit it has a hobbs switch i think its called. i wanted to use the dvc-30 controller not sure if it will work with 150 psi pump? Not sure what nozzle i should get also? Is it better to inject with t-body spacer or before t-body? just trying to figure out what i need. Any advice would be great.
> 
> 98 vr6 v9 supercharger 8-10psi 262 cams c2 software non intercooled


bump for having a similar set-up. idk about the controller thing, but i think a 4 or 5gph nozzle would be good for you. if you go on devilsown site they have a calculator. the closer you inject to the combustion chamber the more octan boost your going to get. the further away the more cooling youre going to achieve. thats why it is ideal to have a dual nozlle set-up. one nozzle a little after the supercharger and one close to the throttle body.

hope this helps some! gl!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

the controller will work... im using it on my 150psi pump... you just have to take off the relay stuff for the hobbs switch and wire the controller and the pump as the instruction says... gl :beer:


----------



## slvr bullet (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks for the info :beer:


----------

